# Cremina leaver 67



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Check out this video on Cremina 67






Wonderful !!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's rolod video I think , he is a member of the forum......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's rolod video I think , he is a member of the forum...... He has an l1 now


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's rolod video I think , he is a member of the forum...... He has an l1 now


Ha ! How funny, a great video though. Did he sell the Cremina ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep I think so ... Jonners on here has a cremina though


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great video:good:. He also made an excellent video about his eureka mdl grinder that he sold. It's in the video section.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

So tempted to go for a Cremina, do they come up here often for sale ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not very often, quite a few Cremina owners moved over to the l1 as it is much more consistent


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Ah! Is it the temperature issue's that the Pavoni has ?


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Soll said:


> So tempted to go for a Cremina, do they come up here often for sale ?


If you do an eBay search you will find some in the US and one in Italy at the moment, but none in the UK. I bought mine in the UK and didn't have to wait long, but I may have been lucky. I'm sure I was lucky in that the machine I bought had no major problems and just needed a clean-up and replacement of seals. The OE videos will give you a good idea of what you may be faced with if you buy an old Cremina.

I've never had a Pavoni, but people seem to say that the Cremina has better temperature stability.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

jonners said:


> If you do an eBay search you will find some in the US and one in Italy at the moment, but none in the UK. I bought mine in the UK and didn't have to wait long, but I may have been lucky. I'm sure I was lucky in that the machine I bought had no major problems and just needed a clean-up and replacement of seals. The OE videos will give you a good idea of what you may be faced with if you buy an old Cremina.
> 
> I've never had a Pavoni, but people seem to say that the Cremina has better temperature stability.


Hi Jonners

Love your vid on the Cremina







I've just seen the one's on EBay USA, is that similar to the price that you paid for yours ? If I did go for it it's at least £100 to ship it over ! But they do look in very good shape, Upgradeitis upon me already !! So how are they to use ? simple or require a bit of technique


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Soll. The video is Rolo's I think, not mine.

The Cremina is basically very simple to use and maintain, and there's not much to go wrong. Technique can be refined and modified in all sorts of ways - there are plenty of ideas on the forums. I'm in the early learning stages but very happy with it. The new seals from OE plus paint etc. brought the total cost to around £550, but as I said, I think I was lucky to get one that had been looked after at that price.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

jonners said:


> Hi Soll. The video is Rolo's I think, not mine.
> 
> The Cremina is basically very simple to use and maintain, and there's not much to go wrong. Technique can be refined and modified in all sorts of ways - there are plenty of ideas on the forums. I'm in the early learning stages but very happy with it. The new seals from OE plus paint etc. brought the total cost to around £550, but as I said, I think I was lucky to get one that had been looked after at that price.


Oh sorry about the vid mistake, thumbs up to Rolo then ! I to am on a working progress with La Pavoni and to be honest I think I'm going to master that bad boy first before moving on to any other leaver. I've seen a few more youtube vids on leavers but it's the Cremina and Londinium that stands out the best, very simple looking, effortless to executing a great shot of espresso.... Thank you for your comments:good:


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep, that was my vid.

The Cremina makes lovely espresso, it's wonderfully compact and a real pleasure to use. It is also ludicrously over priced (new, it's about a grand more than an L1). And it's not the best steamer and, although it's a lot more stable than a Pavoni, it does heat up after a few shots. Other drawbacks - it doesn't give a you a full double and you have to be careful when you undo the boiler cap (think of unscrewing the radiator cap on a hot car&#8230.

But they are lovely machines. I sold mine for £825 on eBay. Which is not bad for a machine nearly 40 years old.


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

RoloD said:


> Other drawbacks - it doesn't give a you a full double and you have to be careful when you undo the boiler cap (think of unscrewing the radiator cap on a hot car&#8230.


I can usually get up to 28g out from 16g in with a single pull, but obviously if you want your double longer than that you can do a second pull.

The bolier screw on mine has a vertical slot which means that if you start to undo the cap you get a warning hiss of steam well before the full blast.


----------

